# shows theres hope.... BFP



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well i got my BFP on the 10th august, 3 days after my 40th.
I am soooo praying this is a sticky bean.
Im 5 weeks today so long way to go.
Trace


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

congratulations Trace, all the best for the next 8 months.

Cheryl xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Trace
Congratulations on your BFP !!!
Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

Keep us informed of scans and things 

So pleased for you !!!

Love Jo
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Fantastic news, Trace.  Well done and good luck!!!     

Ellie


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

BIG congrats Trace

love Druzy xx


----------

